# I need some advice.



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey people I'm new to this website and have been doing weight training at my gym for about 2 weeks now and am planning to bulk up for the summer I'm taking creatine as a supplement at the moment and would like some advice on what sort of food to eat so I dont put on weight but either stay the same or lose weight so any help would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks

Jordan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to work out how many cals you need (made up of protein/carbs/fat) to maintain/cut/bulk your weight .

look around use the stickies already posted :thumb:


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

You want to bulk up but stay the same weight or even lose weight?

Sounds like your goal is to change body composition mate. I'd suggest workout out how many cals you have per day now, there's an equation for it but I can't remember it of the top of my head, google will have the answer. You'll then want to divide them cals into ratio's/percentages for each macro (fat,protein,carbs) I'd recommend something like 50% protein 30% carbs 20% fats if you want to lose fat while maintaining muscle and even gaining with beginner gains.

See how you go doing that and what results are like after 12 weeks. If you wish to grow more add some cals from carbs, if you want to lose more fat reduce cals from carbs. The baseline is workout how much protein you'll need by working out your daily requirement which is bodyweight in lbs x 1.5 to workout protein in grams. Then work other macro's around that to gain weight or lose weight.

Sounds complicated but have a read around the forum and familiarise yourself with things. It takes time to fully understand and were all still learning to this day.


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers for the replies people, and yeah I Wanna change my body completely as I'm 17st and carry it mostly round my stomach lol so wanna be 17st of mostly muscle, so yeah I'll have a browse round to see what I'm gonna eat but I'll think I'll try what you said with the % side of things and see how I get in with them really appreciate the help been racking my brains for ages,


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Wideboy21 said:


> Cheers for the replies people, and yeah I Wanna change my body completely as I'm 17st and carry it mostly round my stomach lol so wanna be 17st of mostly muscle, so yeah I'll have a browse round to see what I'm gonna eat but I'll think I'll try what you said with the % side of things and see how I get in with them really appreciate the help been racking my brains for ages,


I was 17st+ of flab 5 years ago. 28%bf! Really glad I got into bb'ing otherwise I could be 6ft under by now.

I hover around 15st 14% bf while bulking now. Currently 14.8 with 10% on a cut 

Go for it mate, and just know it takes time but it will come and it'll be worth it.

Good luck


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wideboy21 said:


> Cheers for the replies people, and yeah I Wanna change my body completely as I'm 17st and carry it mostly round my stomach lol so wanna be 17st of mostly muscle, so yeah I'll have a browse round to see what I'm gonna eat but I'll think I'll try what you said with the % side of things and see how I get in with them really appreciate the help been racking my brains for ages,


you need to diet down first- lose the belly, then focus on gaining muscle- you cant do both easily, or without significant chemistry. As a beginner though, even dieting, but with weight training you will make some muscle gains, but be mentally prepared to drop a few stone first.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't reply to visitor messages mate, don't know why???

But to answer your question focus primarily on cutting. As a newbe you'll get beginner gains in size and strength even in a cal deficit.

There's no point in bulking up if u have high bf as the extra muscle/size will just make you look fatter.

Drop those cals pal, and good luck


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank dude I'll concentrate on cuttin mainly but will still do my weights but not as intense mainly cardio workout then


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------

